# Ploughing, discing, and tilling. What is the difference?



## pitbulls20 (Nov 15, 2007)

I was wondering what the reason or difference is between the three. Ploughing and tilling seem to do about the same thing so is one better than the other or what? I know that discing isn't as much like the other two because I see it more or less cuts up the top layer of dirt but why do it? 

I am just trying to understand the reasons of why and what benefit there is to each of these methods. 

Thanks
Larry


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A plow turns the soil over and buries all the residue, and can work failrly deep, but leaves large clods
A tiller uses rotating tines to break up the soil and mix in residue, and usually works to a medium depth, and leaves a fine smooth finish
A disc cuts the soil and buries PART of the residue, or breaks up clods after plowing. It can be done so as to just work the surface, or to a depth of up to about 10 inches. It leaves a semi smooth surface

These operations are all called "tillage"
Google "tillage" and youll find more in depth explanations


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

With fairly heavy rain the disked ground and the plowed ground will readily absorb water to prevent runoff. Roto-tilling produces finer soil and the resulting smooth surface can run together and cause runoff. Hence, they all have their place of use. The roto-tiller for final seedbed preparation on smaller areas than large farm fields.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I suppose not used as much now days but there was a third operation. Say you had a grass field also called sod. You would use a moldboard [plow to break and turn over the sod. By way a moldplow can be set so all residue isnt buried. Then a disk harrow is used to cut up the clods usually at an intersecting angle to the furrows the plow made. Then if a fine seedbed is needed, a harrow drag is run over that.

Modern ag, at most usually just disk harrow and then a special planter is used. Along with heavy doses of weed killer later on.

Traditionally all residue was buried just cause it made planting easier. However its much better to not create a buried organic matter layer, takes a long time to break down and lot of soil nutrition is lost not to mention it creating bearier to water flowing down. In nature organic matter stays in top layer of soil where bugs and worms and aerobic bacteria can break it down. Nature doesnt bury raw organic matter, it makes fertilizer out of it and uses it to restructure the soil so water is absorbed and not run off.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> I suppose not used as much now days but there was a third operation. Say you had a grass field also called sod. You would use a moldboard [plow to break and turn over the sod. By way a moldplow can be set so all residue isnt buried. Then a disk harrow is used to cut up the clods usually at an intersecting angle to the furrows the plow made. Then if a fine seedbed is needed, a harrow drag is run over that.Modern ag, at most usually just disk harrow and then a special planter is used. Along with heavy doses of weed killer later on.
> 
> Traditionally all residue was buried just cause it made planting easier. However its much better to not create a buried organic matter layer, takes a long time to break down and lot of soil nutrition is lost not to mention it creating bearier to water flowing down. In nature organic matter stays in top layer of soil where bugs and worms and aerobic bacteria can break it down. Nature doesnt bury raw organic matter, it makes fertilizer out of it and uses it to restructure the soil so water is absorbed and not run off.


Now they use a Do-All it has either a stalk cutter or plows in front to loosen the soil and a harrow to break up the soil and a board across the rear to make the soil level. All this is pulled by one tractor.


----------

